# gcc3.1.1 und arts machen fehler

## Udo

Wer arts bzw. kde nicht mit dem gcc3.1.1 unter 1.3b kompiliert bekommt, sollte sich mal die in /usr/lib/libstfc++.la anschauen.

Dort steht in der letzten Zeile:

lbdir='/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1'

es sollte aber stehen:

lbdir='/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1.1'

Dann klappt es auch arts und kde zu kompilieren.

Es ist noch ein Symlink falsch gesetzt!

Der Link  @libstdc++.so.4  in /usr/lib muss auf /usr/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.1.1/libstdc++.so.4.0.1

zeigen.

Dann geht auch kdemultimedia zu kompilieren!

Viel spaß beim basteln

Gruß Udo

----------

